# Ebuilds don't exist - www-servers/apache:2 [SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hi I am running gentoo kernel-2.6.22-r8 and I did emerge --sync

and then following command. 

It gives following output, I am running apache2 with SSL on my machine.

What is the cause and how can I get rid of it ?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -vpuDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies /
> ...

 

ThanksLast edited by upengan78 on Wed Jan 02, 2008 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ikshaar

look into /var/lib/portage/world if there such strange entry.

do you have any overlays ?

----------

## upengan78

What is a strange entry ? and what are overlays ?  :Confused: 

www-servers/apache:2, I found this for apache in above file

----------

## ikshaar

 *upengan78 wrote:*   

> What is a strange entry ? and what are overlays ? 
> 
> www-servers/apache:2, I found this for apache in above file

 

Well if you don't know what an overlay is, safe to assume you don't have one  :Wink: 

As far as I know, there should not be a :2 at the end of that line, just :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> www-servers/apache

 

I am not sure how it could have come there ... anyway remove the ":2" and it should words fine.

FYI, world file contains the list of all packages you installed with portage but not their dependencies. Hence a emerge -uD world update all installed packages.

----------

## upengan78

 :Sad:   I removed ":2"

Now I get

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -vpuDN world 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## John R. Graham

That's not supposed to be incorrect.  It's the new slotted world format.  That said, I don't know why it's failing.

- John

----------

## upengan78

 :Sad:  Any update ?

----------

## John R. Graham

Try the following:

```
emerge --sync

emerge portage
```

and then retry your failed emerge.   :Smile: 

- John

----------

## upengan78

after emerge --sync

and emerge portage

still get the error, emerge is/was successful all times but apache error it shows bugging me.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pvuDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies -
> ...

 

Just to add info, I had recently downgraded my apache2, so it may not be of same version which comes when one syncs.

----------

## John R. Graham

Hmmm.  Please post your "emerge --info".

- John

----------

## upengan78

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz
> ...

 

----------

## ikshaar

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> That's not supposed to be incorrect.  It's the new slotted world format...

 

still strange because I don't have any of those in mine ? and I emerged recently some slotted packages and I have the same portage version.

----------

## newtonian

I've got apache2 but my world file says:

www-servers/apache

and I have no problems.  Could it be an issue with his profile?

What is your output of :

```
eselect profile list
```

Cheers,

----------

## upengan78

 *newtonian wrote:*   

> I've got apache2 but my world file says:
> 
> www-servers/apache
> 
> and I have no problems.  Could it be an issue with his profile?
> ...

 

eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0 *

  [6]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/server

  [9]   hardened/amd64

  [10]  hardened/amd64/multilib

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [12]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

----------

## upengan78

I don't know what had caused that :2 to come in 'world' file in front of apache entry.

but I sure had downgraded apache server software in system which may having been causing this entry ":2 "

now system is upgraded to latest kernel and upgraded to latest apache too-> http/s services are working fine, there is now NO such error I mentioned earlier in my first post at emerge --sync

upgrading to latest apache with corresponding changes in configuration files helped getting read of error.

currently system running,

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 
> 
> www-servers/apache
> 
> 2.2.6-r6

 

----------

